# Our Spring/Summer Show Season is Underway =) Nationals Time!



## helmstead (Apr 25, 2011)

Show prep is under way here!  Our first show is this coming weekend near Indianapolis - NDGA sanctioned 2 day/4 judge show (and I'm so happy a friend from GA is coming this spring!).  Last year the competition at this show was QUALITY - it's great.  

OUR CHAMPIONS 2011:

Helmstead Minis RS Pigeon - Reserve Grand Champion Sr. Doe in Milk
Olson Acres Princess Wolfgang - Grand Champion Sr. Doe in Milk

Helmstead Minis FF Glamorous - Grand Champion Jr. Doe
Helmstead Minis BBB Tambora - Grand Champion Jr. Doe
Helmstead Minis F Flame's Phoebe - Reserve Grand Champion Jr. Doe
Helmstead Minis F Hannah's Last - Grand Champion Jr. Doe

Helmstead Minis F Flamin' Ace - Reserve Grand Champion Jr. Buck
MCH Kids Corral LL Fire Flame VG - Grand Champion Sr. Buck (NDGA)
CHW DF Hocus Pocus - Reserve Grand Champion Jr. Buck


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy (Apr 25, 2011)

BEST OF LUCK!!!


----------



## Roll farms (Apr 25, 2011)

No pics? 

*sadness


----------



## helmstead (Apr 25, 2011)

Roll farms said:
			
		

> No pics?
> 
> *sadness


I'll have to add them after the show, when I get new show pictures of everyone =P...


----------



## lilhill (Apr 25, 2011)

You'll do well.  Good luck!


----------



## helmstead (Apr 29, 2011)

My back is screaming...but everyone is ready to go!  All that is left is packing everything up and hitting the road!  

I'll let y'all know how it went Monday unless someone who's watching on FB wants to update =P  I'll be posting updates on my personal FB page...


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy (Apr 29, 2011)

I can't wait to see how everyone does!!!  You taking NeYo this time?


----------



## Roll farms (Apr 29, 2011)

Good luck and have fun!


----------



## helmstead (Apr 29, 2011)

n.smithurmond said:
			
		

> You taking NeYo this time?


Sheeyah!  I dunno how he'll do as a yearling senior (Merlot's paternal lines are slow maturing, so was Merlot, and so is NeYo)...but I think he looks GREAT.  Of course, I'm partial!!


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy (Apr 29, 2011)

I'll have my fingers crossed for the little fella!  Pie did better as a yearling senior than I expected... I bet NeYo will knock 'em dead!


----------



## helmstead (May 1, 2011)

We're back and had LOADS of fun!  

We came home with 14 combined Grands and Reserves!  I'll post photos and details soon!!


----------



## helmstead (May 2, 2011)

HM FF Glamorous - Grand Champion Jr Doe, Reserve Grand, 2x1st.  Scratched her day 2 since she earned her leg on day 1.






HM BBB Tambora - Reserve Grand Champion Jr Doe, 3x1st 1x2nd





KC CVF Black Velvet - Grand Champion Sr Dry Doe, THREE times Reserve Grand Champion, 4x1st





OS Blue Bella - THREE times Grand Champion Sr Dry Doe, Reserve Grand, 4x1st





HM RS Pigeon - 2x1st yearling milker, 2x3rd





OA Princess Wolfgang - 1x3rd, 3x4th 2 year old milker





FC Lady Godiva - didn't make top 5





HM FF Will I Am - 2x1st 2x2nd





HM FF Bombero - 1x1st, 2x2nd, 1x3rd





HM F Flamin' Ace - Reserve Grand Champion Jr Buck, 1x1st, 3x3rd





HM C Heza D Lux - 1x3rd, 1x4th, 2x5th





HM TM NeYo - 2x3rd, 1x4th, 1x5th





Fire Flame - Grand Champion Sr Buck, Reserve Grand, 3x1st 1x2nd





CHW Baywatch's Rider on the Storm - Puffed up on us, DQ'ed both days for height.  Measured 22 1/4" outside the ring, then went over as soon as we entered the ring.  GRR


----------



## jodief100 (May 2, 2011)

Looking Good!  I love those boys with their beards.


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy (May 2, 2011)

Nice lineup!  I'm absolutely loving Glamorous.  I'll bet she ends up with outstanding body capacity as she matures... she's already looking fab as a junior!


----------



## carolinagirl (May 2, 2011)

So cool!! What nice animals.

Can I ask a question?  I guess they are shaved so the judges can see their body, right?  And how long does it take to shave a goat?  Are all show goats shaved or just the hairy varieties?


----------



## helmstead (May 2, 2011)

carolinagirl said:
			
		

> Can I ask a question?  I guess they are shaved so the judges can see their body, right?  And how long does it take to shave a goat?  Are all show goats shaved or just the hairy varieties?


Yep, you shave them to better show conformation/structure.  You don't HAVE to but it's (IMO) disrespectful to show up at a competition with hairy dairy goats.  (Clipping them is primarily a dairy goat 'thing').

Doesn't take me more than 30 minutes per animal, except for the finish trim...



			
				Nicki said:
			
		

> I'm absolutely loving Glamorous.  I'll bet she ends up with outstanding body capacity as she matures... she's already looking fab as a junior!


Glam blew me out of the water when I clipped her!  You know, you look at a hairy bottle baby for months and it kinda gets ordinary looking to you...well...I do believe that is the nicest little doe we've EVER produced!


----------



## ksalvagno (May 2, 2011)

Congratulations!


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy (May 2, 2011)

helmstead said:
			
		

> carolinagirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I won't disagree with you there!  She's the type of doe that really demands attention in the ring I'll bet.  Very, very nice work.


----------



## Roll farms (May 2, 2011)

Congrats, that's some pile o' ribbons you brought home, I'll bet.  
Well done!


----------



## helmstead (May 2, 2011)

Well we have another show this coming weekend about an hour away from us.  It will be our first time going here...an ADGA sanctioned jr/sr doe show.  The rules changed this year, so I can't show AGS papered goats there, and not all of my herd is ADGA _yet_ so I don't have a lot to take (finally got all the transfer records I needed from AGS in today's mail so I can finish my paperwork).

So, my short list for this weekend:
Juniors
HM F Hannah's Last
HM Flame's Phoebe
HM BBB Tambora
HM M Dulce (probably still as a jr, I don't think she'll kid this week)
WF HMG TaDa (Nubian)
_maybe_ HM TM Fergie, since she's still here

Seniors
HM RS Pigeon
OA Princess Wolfgang
WF HMG Loira (Nubian)


----------



## Roll farms (May 2, 2011)

Good luck!


----------



## freemotion (May 3, 2011)

Wow!  The beards on those senior bucks!!!!  Holy cow!  I can't help but imagine how much pee those beards can hold.....only having owned youngster bucks.....


----------



## helmstead (May 3, 2011)

freemotion said:
			
		

> I can't help but imagine how much pee those beards can hold.....only having owned youngster bucks.....


  LOTS!    Took at least 2 baths each buck to get them to an acceptable odor level haha


----------



## ksalvagno (May 3, 2011)

So when we shear the boys, we should leave their beards? I was going to shear everything. We are doing linear appraisal in August so I need to shear everyone.


----------



## helmstead (May 3, 2011)

Yes, leave as much beard as you can...from a "goatie" on the chin to the full jaw depending on how much beard each one has...


----------



## RainySunday (May 3, 2011)

Sorry to hijack, but I am curious...at what outdoor temp range is it okay to clip them?  My milkers have clean(ish) udders, but since they are new to us, I really want to see what's under there...I assume in my climate (Pacific NW), we really need to wait another month or so...?


----------



## helmstead (May 3, 2011)

We're still getting lows in the low 40's high 30's and I clipped almost a month ago...when it's chilly they hang out bedded in the straw and are fine.  Ideally, wait until it's warm enough at night for you to go outside in a t shirt.  

You can always just do a dairy trim...udder and belly.  I do those all winter.


----------



## RainySunday (May 3, 2011)

Thanks, that's good to know.  How short do you trim when you do the belly in a dairy trim?  Our lows are just now not hitting the 30s anymore and are consistently in the mid-low 40s, with highs in the low-mid 50s and occasional 60s.  So, I will wait to do the full body another month I think, but the udder/belly sounds like a good idea to me.  How far forward on their belly do you trim?


----------



## chandasue (May 3, 2011)

Nicely done on all those wins! They're beauties!


----------



## lilhill (May 3, 2011)

Great show results, Kate.  Congratulations!!!  On Rider, trim his feet the next time up to his knees and he can't puff up so much when he goes into the ring.    Bad, bad boy!


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy (May 3, 2011)

lilhill said:
			
		

> Great show results, Kate.  Congratulations!!!  On Rider, trim his feet the next time up to his knees and he can't puff up so much when he goes into the ring.    Bad, bad boy!


----------



## helmstead (May 4, 2011)

nurturingnaturally said:
			
		

> How short do you trim when you do the belly in a dairy trim?    How far forward on their belly do you trim?


I use a #10 blade against the growth, and you go forward on the belly to where the  hair changes growth direction.


----------



## RainySunday (May 4, 2011)

Thank you!


----------



## Zanzabeez (May 5, 2011)

Congrats on a great show!!! They are all looking sooooo good all clipped up and slick. 

I just love how dairy NeYo is btw.  Feel free to ship him on over here any time.   

Tracy


----------



## helmstead (May 6, 2011)

Thanks Tracy   NeYo is such a cool guy - he is the ideal blending of his sire and dam.  I am STILL kicking myself for selling his full sister!  Bet she's a knockout.  NeYo has those things that are really hard to find in bucks - the long neck and the small stature - that should serve our breeding program well.  His paternal lines are slow to mature, but take one look at his daddy (Nicki has him now) and you see the maturation at 2 years is wonderful and worth the wait.

Today's clipping day.  Have 3 to re-clip from last weekend and the rest are all fuzzy, so I'm gonna be covered in hair and sore in the back LOL by dinner time.

I can't wait to see Lassie (Hannah's preemie doe) and Phoebe clipped!  If Glamorous was any indication, I think I'm going to be very excited again!!


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy (May 6, 2011)

Here's NeYo's sire Merlot, looking a little grown out!  We are so, so grateful that Kate let us have him!


----------



## helmstead (May 7, 2011)

Packing to leave for the show, will update when we get home!


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy (May 7, 2011)

Good luck!!!


----------



## julieq (May 7, 2011)

Good luck Kate!


----------



## Roll farms (May 7, 2011)




----------



## helmstead (May 8, 2011)

We took every Grand and Reserve available to the Nigerians at the show 

OA Princess Wolfgang was GCH ND Milker






HM RS Pigeon was RCH ND Milker





HM F Hannah's Last _***one of the preemies and not even 2 mos old***_ was GCH ND Junior





HM BBB Tambora was RCH ND Junior





HM F Flame's Phoebe was 1st place 2 month old Junior Kid





HM M Dulce was 2nd place Yearling Junior Doe (HEAVILY preggers!)
_No new pic_

Oh, almost forgot,

WF HMG Loira was 2nd place Recorded Grade Nubian 2 year old Milker as a 2 year old FF!


----------



## RainySunday (May 8, 2011)

Wow  Congrats!  That is awesome!


----------



## helmstead (May 9, 2011)

Added a few photos!


----------



## carolinagirl (May 9, 2011)

Wow!! Fantastic!  I can't get over how teeny those goats are.  How much does the average doe weigh?


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy (May 9, 2011)

Congrats!!!

Our adult does weigh between 50 and 75 lbs.


----------



## julieq (May 9, 2011)

Congratulations!  Well done indeed!


----------



## ksalvagno (May 9, 2011)

Congratulations!

Do you plan to show Blue Bella in milk in the future to get more legs?


----------



## helmstead (May 9, 2011)

ksalvagno said:
			
		

> Do you plan to show Blue Bella in milk in the future to get more legs?


Yep, you betcha.  Now that we have the milking machine, we can keep a larger # of does in milk for the shows!


----------



## RabbleRoost Farm (May 11, 2011)

I don't show goats, and congrats on your awesome wins (it really is cool to get so many! ), but I wanted to ask... Is there a reason for the incredibly sloping backs on some of these goats? Do I just think it's exaggerated because I don't show and don't know the standard for these guys?
I always thought that straight was what you were going for, so they would be good and strong for years to come and wouldn't break down with the stress of everyday goat life. Maybe I'm thinking in meat goat terms though.
Anyway, not trying to pick a fight or anything, just wondering why I see so many show goats that almost look like some German Shepherd show dogs, lol. I guess inherently, showing animals tend towards extremes... I know with Boers, people are going for long thin necks (among other things, this is just one example) in an effort to make their goats appear longer, but really, where's the sense in that? There's no financial justification for skinny giraffe necks, because you just lost that much more meat off the animal and Boers are a meat breed to begin with.

So, please help me to understand!


----------



## ksalvagno (May 11, 2011)

Their backs aren't normally sloped. They are just standing in that position. You want a nice level back on a goat.


----------



## RabbleRoost Farm (May 11, 2011)

Aaaaahhh, okay. Makes sense now! 
It's like when you show an animal, you want it to stand correctly for the judges. That thought had never occurred to me before, go figure.

I GET IT! Feel free to slap me for my idiocy.


----------



## helmstead (May 16, 2011)

There's a show a couple hours away this weekend...and I can't decide...do we go?  Do we not go?  We'd have to get up EARLY and leave for the show that morning...and would just take a few Jr Does...maybe Loira.

Guess I'll call and see if they're making sanction yet before I decide for sure.

AGS Nationals are coming up!


----------



## helmstead (May 23, 2011)

Well, we went!

HM BBB Tambora earned her ADGA Jr. Leg!!  1x1st & 1xGCH
HM F Flames Phoebe was 1x1st and 1xRCH!

Now we have a break til AGS Nationals


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy (May 23, 2011)




----------



## RPC (May 23, 2011)

Wow congrats good thing you decided to go. I am sure you are pleased


----------



## Roll farms (May 23, 2011)




----------



## ksalvagno (May 23, 2011)

Congratulations!


----------



## helmstead (Jun 2, 2011)

Entries are sent off, and it's almost time to start clipping for...

AGS Nationals!!

We're just taking juniors to this National Show, since our milkers are dry except for Dulce, and it's not worth staying another night for a single entry.

We'll be showing:
Tambora, Glamorous, FireInTheSky & Phoebe as junior does, including the Junior Get of Sire.
Will I Am, Flamin' Ace, Bombero & Opus as junior bucks, and Fire Flame is going with to show with Ace in the Sire and Son group.  They're not having a Champion Challenge, so Flame will just be there for that group class.

The secretary tells me that this is going to be a HUGE, well represented show for Nigerians!  Because of the 'central' location, farms from all over the nation are coming - from Texas to the NE and West.  It will be fun to go!

If any of you are near Goshen, Indiana, come to the fairgrounds!  The show goes from the 9th - 11th - youth show is the 9th, junior doe and buck show the 10th, and the senior doe show the 11th.


----------



## jodief100 (Jun 2, 2011)

I would love to come and cheer you on but I just mapquested and it is in the waaaaay north of the state.  My sister has been asking me about smaller milk goats so I need to learn more about the Nigi's.  

Good Luck!


----------



## helmstead (Jun 8, 2011)

Hopefully next year there will be a show in our area you can come to (we're trying to host our own show locally since the locals refuse to allow Nigerians to show!   )

Headed out tomorrow!  Should be fun!


----------



## ksalvagno (Jun 8, 2011)

Good luck. My friend, Cindy Dahl is going there too. She is Wild Wind Farm.


----------



## Roll farms (Jun 8, 2011)

Good luck!
A friend of mine wanted to go, asked me to ride along.  I just realized it was the same show you're going to....I mighta been more willing if I'd known.


----------



## helmstead (Jun 11, 2011)

We're home 

HM FF Glamorous was 1st in her class!
HM F Fireinthesky was 7th of 16
HM F Flame's Phoebe was 8th behind Sky

(yes, at Nationals, being in the top 10 is a happy time!)

HM F Hannah's Opus was 1st in his class!
HM FF Bombero was 2nd
HM FF Will I Am was 3rd behind Bomb
HM F Flamin Ace was 4th behind Will (he needs to have a growth spurt)

We were 3rd in the Junior Get of Sire with the does above, and 4th in the Three Best Juniors group!  Against much older does 

Fire Flame and Bombero WON the Sire & Son Group!!!


----------



## Roll farms (Jun 11, 2011)




----------



## ksalvagno (Jun 11, 2011)

Cindy told me about your wins. Congratulations!


----------



## lilhill (Jun 12, 2011)




----------



## SDGsoap&dairy (Jun 12, 2011)




----------



## rebelINny (Jun 12, 2011)

We seriously need to see a pic of sire and son together.


----------



## freemotion (Jun 12, 2011)

Yowza!  Those are some serious wins!!  Yes, National Top Ten is a major win, even #10....There was a lot of "sorting" before that class, if it is anything like the equine nationals.


----------



## BetterHensandGardens (Jun 12, 2011)

Congrats!  You did super


----------



## JusticeFamilyFarm (Jun 14, 2011)

Congratulations!  Love all the pics, thanks for sharing!


----------



## jodief100 (Jun 14, 2011)




----------



## RainySunday (Jun 20, 2011)

congrats!


----------

